# Jimmy Fallon feat. will.i.am - Ew!



## hands (6/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (6/11/14)

hands said:


>




The title should be called "Seriously this is embarrassing" - I just wasted over 2 minutes of my time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/11/14)

Lmao who knew jimmy could rap that well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (7/11/14)

Some more just for @johan !


----------

